# 35% grade hydrogen peroxide



## Puffedupmarley (Nov 16, 2015)

I was thinking of starting my budgie on 35% hydrogen peroxide to help a cyst that she has. I have taken her to multiple vets and all the would do is give me antibiotics for her which did nothing. They said it is too big to remove. I have a very limited amount of avian vets in my area and even the ones that are over here do not have a lot of experience. I have read on a thread on this website a couple people used 35% hydrogen peroxide to treat their budgies cyst but I am nervous to start it and would like some additional advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would strongly recommend that you begin giving her Knotgrass rather than considering using hydrogen peroxide.

I would appreciate it if you would forward the link to the thread where you read about using hydrogen peroxide to me in a Private Message so I can review the information in it.

Knotgrass is a natural herb and is safe for use with birds of all types. You can purchase it easily through Amazon.com and one of our members has had great success in using it with her budgie.

I give it to my birds on a regular basis as a preventative measure.

Please take the time to read the information in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

Additionally, as you are not that far from NYC it would be well worth it to take your budgie to in for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan:

Center for Avian and Avian Exotic Medicine
562 Columbus Avenue [ @88th]
New York NY 10024
212-501-8750

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

*


----------



## Puffedupmarley (Nov 16, 2015)

can you please advise if this is the correct knotgrass to purchase?

https://www.amazon.com/Florida-Herb...&qid=1490991688&sr=8-1&keywords=knotgrass+tea


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

At first I thought you'd got confused after having read a post about someone using H2O2 to physically clean a ruptured or opened cyst, but after a quick google, I'm seeing lots of H2O2 cancer cure stories and I'm beginning to think that this is yet another case of a so called 'miracle cure that the pharmaceutical companies are hiding from us.' It's that desperation that these 'wonder' companies feed off.
It was only a quick search, so there MAY actually be something useful there that I haven't found yet but what I have come across, is a lot of pseudoscience nonsense. At best, these kind of articles give false hope and waste time & money.

Please, listen to Faerybee and visit another avian vet if you're not convinced with your current vet - It's really sad to hear that your budgies cyst is inoperable but I'd chose to either try to just enjoy the time that my budgie had left or to gamble on surgery with another vet perhaps more willing to take that chance, than to start looking into these 'cures'.
I'm really really sorry that your bird isn't well. :hug:


----------

